# homemade wall vinyl holders



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

In some photos I have seen were the vinyl rolls were slipped over peg like things on the wall. I don't have much room and like to do something like that.
Anyone done a homemade one and if so how and with what ?
Not to handy with stuff like this but like to give it a try just not sure what road to take.

Thanks
Mark


----------



## indy99 (Apr 13, 2007)

I would recommend that you buy a vinyl roll rack from a supplier. I used signwarehouse.com and it works great. It is just what you are looking for.


----------



## Robert H. Bigart (Jan 19, 2008)

I made mine out of PVC plastic pipe cut to length with end caps screwed to the wall first then applied the pipe.

Bob Bigart


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Bob.
so you scewed the end cap to the wall with like dry wall screw or some type of screw then inserted the pvc pipe in to the end cap ?
The little end cap holds it up ? are they sticking straight out or did you angle them up ?
Got any pics ?
Sounds interesting.

Thanks
Mark the not so handy man


----------



## Robert H. Bigart (Jan 19, 2008)

I used the end caps that are flat not the domed ones and mounted them flat but I suppose you could mount them on a board with a bevel on them.

Bob Bigart


----------



## scottie (Nov 20, 2006)

I just used shelf brackets from lows. works great


----------



## TSW2005 (Jul 28, 2006)

Heres my semi-homemade device.
Gridwall. About $12 for a 4X8 sheet.
Gridwallanels
4 wall mounts @ $1.10 each.

then the 12" hooks at about .50 each
Gridwall - Hooks

I currently have well over 50 tubes on a 4'x6' piece i have on my wall.
and probable only half the actually grate is taken up.

My friend bought a rack specifically designed for vinyl rolls. its actually bigger than the one I got, cost about $150 and only holds 24 rolls.
I dont have pics, but its pretty easy to figure out.

I take the hooks and bend them up at a slight angle. I have 24" rolls, twill rolls, heat press vinyl rolls. It holds them all no porblem. And i take off rolls and put them back every day so it sees alot of use.


----------



## Kisskrazed (Jan 12, 2007)

You can also give Henry a call or email. He has good quality stuff for decent $$$.
HENRY GOINES CO He makes items primarily for the sign trade.


----------

